# Homebuilt "Speeders" In Cambodia



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 27, 2010)

There used to be thousands of these little contraptions, known as "norries." A few hundred remain, and government plans to revamp the nation's rail lines will likely finish 'em off. Looks like steel ties in the online photo, and in a different shot in the print edition.

Bamboo trains derailed

"Recently, more foreigners have been riding his norry, [driver Ith] Sorn says, including three with big bellies who initially balked, thinking it too flimsy to support them.

"'They worried that the bamboo would break, but bamboo is very strong,' he says. 'If I can carry eight cows, I can certainly carry a few fat foreigners.'"


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 28, 2010)

Talk about riding by the seat of you pants!


----------



## jis (Apr 29, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Looks like steel ties in the online photo, and in a different shot in the print edition.


It is steel ties. Not uncommon at all in SE and South Asia. They are by nature white ant proof and less polluting than Creosote treated wood ties! And by being somewhat like Corten, the initial layer of rust protects the rest of it from further rusting too. Also, it is not like there are any trees capable of providing the necessary wood for ties available for cutting any more in that part of the world  Of late though, at least in India everything is moving towards concrete ties. But steel ties, and even ties made of cast iron shoes connected by a steel rod were quite common back in the 60s and 70s in the last century.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 29, 2010)

jis said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like steel ties in the online photo, and in a different shot in the print edition.
> ...


Never heard of Corten (trademark name COR-TEN), so Googled and found this:

Weathering steel

A new bit of knowledge, courtesy of jis!

A number of applications, including this: "COR-TEN was used in 1971 for an order of electric railcars built by the St. Louis Car Company for Illinois Central Railroad. The use of COR-TEN was seen as a cost-cutting move in comparison with the contemporary railcar standard of stainless steel. A subsequent order in 1979 was built to similar specs, including COR-TEN bodies, by Bombardier. The cars were painted, a standard practice for COR-TEN railcars. However, the durability of COR-TEN did not live up to expectations, with rust holes appearing in the railcars. Ironically, painting may have contributed to the problem, as painted weathering steel is no more corrosion-resistant than conventional steel, because the protective patina will not form in time to prevent corrosion over a localized area of attack such as a small paint failure. Most of these railcars still operate out of Chicago."


----------

